# bind-tools host/nslookup: parse of /etc/resolv.conf failed

## jel

```
localhost ~ # host forums.gentoo.org

host: parse of /etc/resolv.conf failed

localhost ~ # nslookup forums.gentoo.org

nslookup: parse of /etc/resolv.conf failed

```

Not sure when it started. Tried upgrading to ~x86 bind-tools but that doesn't help.

As far as I know, resolv.conf is generated by dhcpcd.

This is my current resolv.conf:

```

# Generated by dhcpcd for interface eth1

search 

nameserver 83.255.249.10

nameserver 83.255.245.10

```

I'm using net-misc/dhcpcd-3.0.11 and net-dns/bind-tools-9.3.4

----------

## Mark Clegg

It looks like your missing the domain name on the search line.

"search" specifies the list of domain names to use when trying to resolve simple host names. Your dhcp server should be providing this.

----------

## jel

 *Mark Clegg wrote:*   

> It looks like your missing the domain name on the search line.
> 
> "search" specifies the list of domain names to use when trying to resolve simple host names. Your dhcp server should be providing this.

 

You're correct. Commenting out the search line makes the file parseable. Now the only problem is that dhcpcd will overwrite my fix... Stupid dhcp server.

----------

## DarkMind

thx i have the same problem   :Embarassed: 

----------

## gentoo_ram

Set the /etc/resolv.conf how you want it, then in /etc/conf.d/net add the line

```

dhcp_eth1=( "nodns" )

```

Then it will leave that file alone.

----------

